# Little Batgirl



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello- This is a 1/18 scale Batgirl figure that I made to go along with the 
1/18 scale die-cast Hot Wheels 1966 Batmobile. The figure was sculpted
from sculpey, epoxy putty, wax, styrene & wire. Then it was molded, cast
in resin, then painted. I usually post more at the Clubhouse & some of the
other forums, but I thought there may be some people here that would like
to see this. If there are any questions- please send a PM. Thanks for looking.
-David


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow! That is awesome!


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice work!!

Ben


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent sculpting and painting David!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Very cool!!

Chris.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Fantastic piece! Great pose and your details are excellent. 

Regards,
MattL


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Absolutely amazing paint job. Looks very realistic. And a beautifully manicured thumbnail.
Bruce


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Any chance you'll be kitting her? I'd certainly buy one.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

WOW! You did a beautiful job on the sculpt and painting!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That really is a most excellent figure you did there, professional quality. Now you need to do one in 1/25 for the new Polar Lights Batmobile. I have one of those 1/18 Hot Wheels Batmobiles but left it in the box. Have you considered Batman and Robin figures to go inside as well? I would be interested in her and those as well if you ever decide to take on the task and sell them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

She's gorgeous! Good work!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

WOW!!!! She is perfect..


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

You are a very talented sculptor! Fantastic work!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Best rendition of the Yvonne Craig Batgirl I've ever seen...period!

PM incoming...

Tory


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Batgirl looks terrific!! Your painting skills are matched by your sculpting abilities!!! *Very nicely done*... you packed a lot of great details on a very small subject!! - Denis


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is AWESOME!
Not only did you nail her likeness, you gave her one of thse 'Car Show Attitude' poses...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Holy 1/18 scale hotness, Batman! She's exquisite!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Outstanding. Both the sculpt and the paint job on her.


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Belongs in a museum! Where can we see more of your work?? Tutorials would be great too!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'd like to get her phone number! Very hot! Amazingly good detail and realism.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

amazing!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Simply...WOW!!


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

she's beautiful man...great work:thumbsup:


----------



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

I agree! Can't speak highly enough about the sculpting or the paint job. I also would be interested in seeing some of your other work.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Amazing, awesome, what everybody else has said, and the paint work is just as good as the sculpting. Thanks for showing!


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow! Thanks everybody for the great comments! There are possible plans
on sculpting other standing figures to go along with the car. I'll have to wait
& see about the 1/25 version (that takes even more magnification...).

For those that would like to see some of my other work- here is my blog:
http://dnwstudios.blogspot.com/
Some of the projects I did both the sculpting & painting, while others I just
did the paintwork.

I can post some earlier work in progress pictures of Batgirl for those interested.

Thanks.
-David


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Hell yeah! Post away!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

She has an incredible likeness to Yvonne Craig. That is really nice.


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

Congratulations,that is exquisite.
You are an extremely talented chap! :thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW!.. im stunned, not only is the sculpt brilliant, but the paint job is outstanding!.. 10/10


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

*Awesome work*



harpooner54 said:


> ]




David, When I consider the scale of this small Batgirl, it boggles my mind how you sculpted her so finely. This piece is a testament to your artistic skill and talent.

The pieces that you have posted on your blog are amazing as well.

I really love the Carhop. Do you ever plan on recasting Carhop Service and offering a kit of her again?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fantastic job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
All the above, great job!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

That is GREAT!
Put me down for one if you ever market these!

Max Bryant


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Although I watched Batman religiously back in the 60's I didn't remember Yvonne Craig as Batgirl, or even Commissioner Gordon's daughter. I obviously also didn't remember the purple outfit, which at first I thought was odd, but very attractive. I did a quick search on her and then it clicked. You have definitely hit it, wow! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Like everyone else has stated, AWESOME!

And, you can put me down for one too.. if you ever decide to sell these!

Please PM me if you are.

Regards,

geoff


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks very much for the additional comments! I appreciate them.

Stoney-VA- Thanks, I'm glad that you like the Carhop. Since that was made
several years ago & there are other projects to deal with, chances are that I
won't be re-doing the kit anytime soon.

Here are some work in progress pictures of the head-sculpt. Shown 1st is the
very rough version in sculpey & then the progression as more details are added
with epoxy putty & the shapes are refined.

Thanks.
-David


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Very nice looking, you need to sell them to us all. she is great.


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Put me down for one too!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

EXCELLENT! The quality of detail, and sculpt is perfect! The paint makes this pop. If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes - I wouldn't believe it was possible. If you still have the mould for this - I'd like to have one too. Post a thread for those interested, and a price. I'm sure she'll will be a hit with all the collectors here. 

I can't get anyone at the clubhouse to respond to my emails. I've had to use a free email account since verizon sold out to frontier - my email address won't work anymore. Thanks for sharing with those of us who can't make it over there. 

~ Chris


----------

